# Jobs



## Nessarod81 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello everyone 
I currently live in Los Angeles . I’m 36 years old and work as a licensed vocational nurse for the Veterans affairs for 15 years . Lately meaning for the few years already . I’ve been thinking of moving to Guadalajara. I’ve been there several times to visit family. It feels like home to me . The only thing holding me back is not knowing what kind of job I would be able to get . I’m fluent in Spanish and English and I also have dual citizenship . Most of my back ground is nursing .


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Nessarod81 said:


> Hello everyone
> I currently live in Los Angeles . I’m 36 years old and work as a licensed vocational nurse for the Veterans affairs for 15 years . Lately meaning for the few years already . I’ve been thinking of moving to Guadalajara. I’ve been there several times to visit family. It feels like home to me . The only thing holding me back is not knowing what kind of job I would be able to get . I’m fluent in Spanish and English and I also have dual citizenship . Most of my back ground is nursing .


Welcome to the Forum. 
There are lots of hospitals in Guadalajara. I would guess that with Mexican citizenship and language skills and experience you should be able to find a job here easily.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Perhaps offering private in-home nursing care for elderly foreigners would be more lucrative than working in a hospital, however, I have no idea what hospital nurses earn in Mexico.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Nessarod81 said:


> Hello everyone
> I currently live in Los Angeles . I’m 36 years old and work as a licensed vocational nurse for the Veterans affairs for 15 years . Lately meaning for the few years already . I’ve been thinking of moving to Guadalajara. I’ve been there several times to visit family. It feels like home to me . The only thing holding me back is not knowing what kind of job I would be able to get . I’m fluent in Spanish and English and I also have dual citizenship . Most of my back ground is nursing .


Salary Search in Mexico for Health and Medical | Salary Comparison |

"Average Monthly Salary in Mexico for Health and Medical: 6,083 MXN

Average Monthly Salary for a Nurse:
Nurse 5,500 MXN 
Health and Medical Monthly Salary 
Location: Guadalajara Sector: Public Sector 
Age 35 Education: Certification or Diploma 
Gender: Male Experience: 10 
Nationality: Mexico Date: 12 March 2018"

It works out to $1.85 USD per hour [40 hours per week]. If you work 50 hours per week, not uncommon in Mexico, your monthly salary would be $6.845 pesos.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

surabi said:


> Perhaps offering private in-home nursing care for elderly foreigners would be more lucrative than working in a hospital, however, I have no idea what hospital nurses earn in Mexico.


Not much, I would imagine.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Salary Search in Mexico for Health and Medical | Salary Comparison |
> 
> "Average Monthly Salary in Mexico for Health and Medical: 6,083 MXN
> 
> ...


I know that salaries are low here compared to similar jobs in the States, but this is an insult to dedicated health professionals.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I know that salaries are low here compared to similar jobs in the States, but this is an insult to dedicated health professionals.


The four careers here that have no comparison in pay to the US or Canada [probably all industrialized countries] because they are being well paid and always were and have strong unions and pensions and lives are involved [danger pay and liability involved] are pólice, teachers, firefighters and nurses. These careers here are paid like any old decent job. Mexico being a low liability country still has these things going on and probably will until it becomes a high liability country.

Comparing pay: My long time ago neighbor and buddy in Canada is a retired frieght train engineer for the federal government in BC [Fraser River route]. His final salary raise was to $120,000 CND per year 13 years ago when he was close to retiring. His pension is $72,000 CND per year, taxable. I would imagine a freight train engineer in Mexico makes possibly $18,000 pesos a month or 1/10th what my friend made and a pension of about 15 to 20% of his pay about 1/50th of my friend´s pension when working for the Mexican Federal Government. Pensions in Mexico are much lower than anyone can imagine.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> The four careers here that have no comparison in pay to the US or Canada [probably all industrialized countries] because they are being well paid and always were and have strong unions and pensions and lives are involved [danger pay and liability involved] are pólice, teachers, firefighters and nurses. These careers here are paid like any old decent job. Mexico being a low liability country still has these things going on and probably will until it becomes a high liability country.
> 
> Comparing pay: My long time ago neighbor and buddy in Canada is a retired frieght train engineer for the federal government in BC [Fraser River route]. His final salary raise was to $120,000 CND per year 13 years ago when he was close to retiring. His pension is $72,000 CND per year, taxable. I would imagine a freight train engineer in Mexico makes possibly $18,000 pesos a month or 1/10th what my friend made and a pension of about 15 to 20% of his pay about 1/50th of my friend´s pension when working for the Mexican Federal Government. Pensions in Mexico are much lower than anyone can imagine.


"The four careers here that have no comparison in pay to the US or Canada"? Really? Just those four? My impression is that all jobs here pay much less than comparable jobs in the US, Canada, and other fully developed countries.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> "The four careers here that have no comparison in pay to the US or Canada"? Really? Just those four? My impression is that all jobs here pay much less than comparable jobs in the US, Canada, and other fully developed countries.


I'll bet it is like most things in life. I have fortunately been blessed with a wife who always worked and allowed me to make whatever career moves I thought I needed to make without question. In the 1980's-1990's I worked for a very large company and was making a very decent salary plus benefits. I needed to make a change and we ended up moving back to our home base where I accepted a position with a startup at something like 1/2 that. Within 2 years I was making twice the salary I left behind - and at some point the company actually made good and what I thought were worthless founders shares actually had some value.

I have only had one conversation in Mexico that in any way might have led to a job opportunity - and that was not the topic of the conversation at all. Interestingly the chat was in English and was rather lengthy. And the man on the other end of the line could easily have paid me more money than I ever made in the States. 

Life comes down to - preparing yourself - taking risks - proving yourself - (and then home repair).


----------



## Nessarod81 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi everyone 
Any other suggestions of other jobs I might be able to get ?


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Nessarod81 said:


> Hi everyone
> Any other suggestions of other jobs I might be able to get ?


I apologize for my going off in the weeds in responding to your original question (although I might have been led astray). Perhaps you can have a look at :

https://www.indeed.com.mx/


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> "The four careers here that have no comparison in pay to the US or Canada"? Really? Just those four? My impression is that all jobs here pay much less than comparable jobs in the US, Canada, and other fully developed countries.


Those four stick out more to me because in California a pólice officer makes about $70,000 USD per year and some nurses, firefighters and teachers do close to that but in Mexico those jobs are not even paying a decent wage in comparison. You don´t need a 5 year degree to get those jobs in the US but here people with 5 year degrees make 5 times what these jobs pay and in the US they make similar wages to the four careers I mentioned. It was the stark difference in what Mexico esteems these jobs to be worth compared to the US.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Nessarod81 said:


> Hi everyone
> Any other suggestions of other jobs I might be able to get ?


You may want to look into medical tourism for elective procedures. I've hear of some resorts where tourist come get their procedure done while enjoying their time in Mexico. I don't know too much about it, but had a friend (also American) who started working as a receptionist. She would receive the guest, help them get situated while there, and helping with translation from the doctors to them. Unfortunately I lost contact with her, but I heard she was doing well. 

With your nursing background and language skills you may be able to well. But you'll have to do your own research I don't know how hard it might be to get into that industry. You may need to know someone or maybe it's something you can apply to. Good luck.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

There's also the issue of a "cedilla professional" which I'm thinking any public institution would require. So if you want a "good" job, with the awesome retirement bennies (Public Hospitals, etc...) that might be out of reach.

HOWEVER, private healthcare settings only care about skill set, and will often hire people that can "do the job" even if they haven't completed studies, but have a valuable skill set, particularly in nursing. Income will generally be less, as you don't have a bargaining unit to help get you decent pay/protections.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

cedilla?? What is that?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

citlali said:


> cedilla?? What is that?


Oh, I think we know what is meant, si?

Here's my suggestions for the OP:

1. Check this out: https://www.linguee.com/spanish-english/translation/cédula+profesional.html

2. See a lawyer


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

WintheWin said:


> There's also the issue of a "cedilla professional"


That's "cédula profesional". A "cedilla" is "the diacritical mark ¸ placed under a letter (such as ç in French) to indicate an alteration or modification of its usual phonetic value (as in the French word façade)". https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/cedilla


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> That's "cédula profesional". A "cedilla" is "the diacritical mark ¸ placed under a letter (such as ç in French) to indicate an alteration or modification of its usual phonetic value (as in the French word façade)". https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/cedilla



Damn autocorrect, I meant Cedula. I'll correct my previous post.


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

Seems a lot more can be made hustling in the tourist scene.
Speaking english makes a lot of difference for non spanish speaking tourists who need help in Mexico.
Between better tips from tourists and just attracting a lot more foreign clients, Spanish speakers with very good english skills can make better than average income when it comes to the tourist scene. 

The question is, where is your niche and how competitive will it be for you to slip in.

My personal opinion is why give up 15 years federal employment to move to Mexico?
Unless you have some kind of retirement bagged and social security paid into well enough to get a worthwhile pension, i cannot see how returning to Mexico is a good move at this point if you are a US citizen. 
36 years old is a whole lot of life left ahead and so much already racked up in years with the VA, another 5 years or even 10 years is worth it if 15 years has not already earned you a retirement package of some kind.

I cannot imagine ditching the perfect setup towards being able to retire in Mexico and not worry about income to survive.

When i was a kid, my dad just about got us killed and wrecked himself all the way up to the age of 52 -having to start all over again with $0 and no assets. And this started with him having a good job waiting for him before moving us from USA to another country. A good sized house in decent areas of town were all part of the job package and it was like a dream when we settled in. Then things rapidly went down hill. I made it back to USA after 8 years of my childhood there, back with just the clothes on my back and shoes on my feet. Every bit of those clothes were old clothes of my dad handed down to me. I was literally running around barefoot without new clothes for years in a row. And food was dwindlng with each passng day. Such a slim diet that it was easier to get sick ,and after ravaged by ills, go right back to the same diet and then right back to getting sick again. A death spiral situation is what the doctor called it and he asked my dad what he was doing keeping us there rather than USA where we were born. 
He was just too broke to make the move despite the job he had -that simply stopped paying him his salary. At 16 years old, I was on the verge of going to the US embassy to declare destitution, but my dad came out sooner with the word that were were leaving back to USA. 6 months later we were back in USA after a long 8 years in a huge mistake of a move. I still wonder to this day if one of my kidneys was removed and sold while i slept, to afford the plane tickets. 

Mexico isn’t all roses and easy living, even for people with finacial security. It even has a reputation as an out of control den of rampant violence that put some war zones to shame. 

I never go anywhere in the world without a return ticket and enough money to get me back to USA and despite staying most of my time outside of USA, USA remains my home base and where i keep my investments and everything else. I use USA banks for money in Mexico and the number of people i meet in Mexico with the desperation to make it to USA, it really makes me wonder why anyone well established in USA would want to move to Mexico without having something like a retirement or decent assets in USA or decent assets in Mexico or a decent job already lined up.

15 years with the VA is not far from retirement. Why move to Mexico without the worthwhile income already lined up? Sure family in Guadalajara is a good enticement, but is it a real incentive? Are they very rich and able to be very good help?

I knew a lady from Oregon who worked in Nicaragua when i was there living on VA compensation.
She made USD$2000 a month but was working for the USA side of a company that worked also as or with a Nicaraguan company. They had Nicaraguan employees who made low wages in the Nicaraguan side of the company and US citizen employees who made USA level wages in the USA side of the company. $2000 in Nicaragua is a lot of money where $800 month was the cost for the 3 bedroom house and pool, all utilities, food and total cost of living. Savings after two years added up to be enough to buy the house they were renting.

One USA guy they worked with, had a send off party at the house for his move to Mexico. He got a job in Mexico city and was moving from Nicaragua to Mexico. 
So i know there are possible decent paying jobs for US citizens in Mexico, but i would count more on finding such jobs in USA with a company that will send you to Mexico to work. 

Mexico is where people go to spend less of the money they already have. Not the best place to look for work to earn money along side people looking to move to USA and take your job there. 
Los Angeles is enough to make me want to move to Mexico, but fortunately i know other parts of USA that are much cheaper, fresher air and less population density. I have lived in 4 USA states and 4 countries now and i still believe it is best to work and live in USA or Europe to earn a living and retirement to then have the freedom to wander across the border to live.
I live part time between Mexico and South America and still always look forward to my short stops back in USA where i then start looking forward to my 6 month stays in Mexico or South america each year. When the thought of working a job crosses my mind, USA is where my mind goes.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Agrred part of Europe is best for pension, retirement, free medical (free is not quite the word as you pay all your life) security, US best to live high off the hogg and get good jobs and Mexico best to retire if you have income..


----------

